# Thoughts on the next KAL



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well since today is the last day of the KAL and I'm not finished with sock #2, yet. I also didn't feel a huge urge to get it finished by this date since Shazza is just getting into her summer months :shrug: 

So sine I WILL be the last one finished with my KAL socks that means I need to head up the next KAL. Here is my thinking on that. Please chime in with opinions and any thoughts.

Since we are getting into the holiday months I'm thinking that everyone is or will be feeling a lot of pressure to be getting other things done. I know I will/do. I have a list of things I need to finish up and then I have to start knitting for my niece's baby due in April. What does everyone thing about this. Am I right in that we are or will all soon be under a lot of pressure to be getting things done for the holidays? 

If this is right I'm thinking the next KAL should begin in January, maybe. We will all be getting sick of winter by then and need something to focus on other than what is going on around us. How's my reasoning so far?

GAM and I have talked a bit about the next pair of socks. I know she would like to do a pair of lace socks, I can't and don't do lace. I know I know but I can't, even simple eyelet patterns seem to toss me into a tail spin. I can't seem to wrap my head around holes and then if I make a mistake :grit: So I would like to do a cable pattern. I'm thinking if GAM wants to do a lace KAL then maybe she can do another one between now and the first of the year and then I'll head one that is cables after that.

Alright I'm just thinking out loud here so everyone please have a say.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm in for a January KAL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No pressure about the next KAL from me.  

Cabled socks in January, that sounds fine. 

***OR!***
Marchwind doesn't have to lead any KAL, unless she really feels inspired to.

Someone else could volunteer. Heck, I really enjoyed it. My reasoning behind the lace pattern thinking is that it is A LOT faster knitting than doing ribbing. It is a great way to get better at 'reading' your stitches and practice those decreases. Plus...it is just so pretty. 

I love cables too.  They take longer. They are worth it though. 

I am not at all opposed to doing a KAL, w/o the 'swap'. I really just thought that was fun and also it helped people to FINISH their socks, which is often an issue for everybody. 

I could stand to do some mittens. Well, fingerless mitts for my tuba player and some longer 'fetchings' for my step DD14, in a hip Goth colorway. We could talk about patterns for hand coverings for awhile. 

Marchwind, hugs to you and please dont feel pressured to do anything! I was the one with the crazy idea for a KAL in the first place, not you. LOL. You do plenty around here, just running this forum and keeping us all in line.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL GAM  You all are such a rowdy crowd and oh so difficult to moderate, NOT!!!!

Mittens would be great. I know that Frazzel has had a pair of cabled fingerless mittens/gloves that she really likes. I wonder if she could steer us to them. We could get a couple of things done in one project and just have it a follow along type of KAL. Pictures of course would be necessary.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yes, pictures are most definitely needed.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I am up for anything for the KAL in Jan. I usually knit right thru our Summer or I cant keep up with sales that start around March April. It is the only chance I get to have a stock pile....specially as we dont shear the sheep till Nov I love spinning straight away with the lovely fresh fleeces. 
I will wait for as long as it takes Marchwind for my socks.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am so far behind on knitting WIHH's socks I should not say a word.....
But that is just not possible! lol!

I would love a cable sock KAL - I have cables on my 'to learn' list. :clap:
I would love a mitting KAL. In fact, I plan on doing some fingerless ones for nephews for christmas (think I will make it???)
If we do a non-swap knit along perhaps a 'finished' pic due by X day would inspire getting done? I work best with deadlines.

I just love knitting.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ Good idea, a pic. due at a certain time. It might just work. Keep the ideas coming.

Shazza, I can tell you that I am very happy how these are turning out. All my coworkers want then (they say the lines done even look bad, like it is part of the wool). Soon, I hope to have them finished and in the mail to you.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

So when ya'll do a KAL (I assume that means Knit Along?) you all do the exact same thing? Tell me how these work?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marci,
Check out the KnitALong thread to give you an idea how it works.

I wasn't in the last one (see what I get from being absent from the forum for a while), but sure want to be in the next one .... especially if it's a swap!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

January would be best for me.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

January would work best for me as well. I've got a to-spin/knit list a mile long and life is tossing me curve balls at least once a week. I'll admit, lace charts and I don't get along. They make no sense to me. Written directions aren't a problem, but the charts...I get confuddled. 
I have no preferences, just _really_ enjoyed the experience!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I get panic attacks looking at charts.
If ya'll pick charts you will have to nurse maid me!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness. 

Most patterns have BOTH the written directions AND the chart. *IF* we ever do a lace pattern KAL, we can surely find a pattern to satisfy (almost) everyone.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM we're just a bunch of whiners  But I'm with Lana and MamaJ on the chart thing, we don't get along. But I might be willing to try a really, really simple one, maybe


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I would be interested in January! Gives me time to save up for sock yarn....I think the keep idea is a good one. I will just have to try and figure out time to knit between school, knitting and planning for my missions trip in Febuary...


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm in for another KAL, don't know if my guys are though...they claim I talk to myself A LOT while knitting (I'm a lot quieter crocheting and spinning I guess)...~lol~...
I've never done lace but I have done cables ( I ADORE Elsebeth Lavold's book Viking Patterns for Knitting).
This last KAL, even though I came in late, has really gotten me SERIOUSLY addicted to knitting socks, I have 2 pair on needles right now (one pair I've learned to do short row heels) and as soon as I finish one of the socks I'm starting on a pair of fingerless mitts for a friend in Okinawa....and then my oldest son is hinting about a pair for him (his wife wants me to teach her to spin and crochet).


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't visited this thread much but would be interested in a KAL. I have been knitting a lot of socks lately and I don't get around too well anymore since I'm so hugely pregnant with the twins and am spending a lot of time on different projects.

I am an avid knitter and knit lace, cables, socks, sweaters, hats, mittens, and can do double layer knitting. I have also done multi-color projects.

The double layer knitting with wool makes for some really neat and nice pot holders or hot pads. And they are super fast. They are knitted with two colors and usually have some sort of picture in the center. You can use the chart from any wash cloth pattern and make it into a double knitted pattern.

Knitting Pattern Central has hundreds of free patterns for just about anything and they usually have charts and written directions.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay, Rachel is here too. Cool. 

Some people here are askeered of charts...LOL.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

If you all are wanting to stick with socks, I'm doing one now that is just a little bit of lace stitches and a little bit of cable. It does have a chart, but it's a small one and super simple. Honestly.  Just thought it might be an idea for beginning lace/cable/chart people. It's an easy sock and knits up in no time. I got it off the knitting pattern central site. It's called Andromeda. I did do a plain ribbed cuff, though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is this the one? http://www.knotions.com/issues/spring_2009/patterns/andromeda/directions.aspx


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

That's the one! It's really not NEAR as hard as it looks. Honest!


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I also thought that some trigger finger mittens would be a cool gift for those hunters in our lives


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Last weekend the family drove to Central Oregon for some yummy deep fried mushrooms. I talked the guys into stopping in Sister's to check out the fabric and yarn shop...LOVERLY YARNS!!! Anyway I was talking to the shopkeep and she said I must try Lace socks because they are fun and FAST to knit, she said it's all the craze up there (she starts the socks on DPN's and then transfers to cabled needles...can't wrap my head around her instructions)...I think I'll experiment with lace washclothes to become familiar with that type of stitch.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is the video for knitting socks on 2 circular needles. I am anxious to try it, but dont even own 1 small size circ, let alone 2. Hey, WIHH, this might be up your alley too, for all those mittens.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RybPvCNfrT8[/ame]


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

WIHH,

Try 12" circs from Addi - great for socks and mittens. See if they have the 12" circs in the wood rather than the steel (a little slippery for fine fibres for socks and mittens).

I would love to join your next KAL. I have been on hiatus for most of this year and am looking for some inspiration - I have been dyeing yarn and fibre, but seem to have trouble casting on a new project (mental block, not ability issue). Maybe being part of a group would be helpful.


----------

